

On Google's Web, the User is #1, Google is #0 - bdotdub
http://remiel.info/post/40766424/on-googles-web-the-user-is-1-google-is-0

======
seregine
Yahoo got the tools to index Flash files as well, they just haven't
implemented them yet. Getting there first doesn't make Google evil, but
painting Google as an evil monopoly might get your blog some easy traffic.

Earlier story:

[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/adobe-flash-google-
yahoo-...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/adobe-flash-google-yahoo-search)

~~~
ojbyrne
I think his point is that only Yahoo and Google get the tools, and he's
singling out Google as having the clout that's required to force Adobe to make
them available for all the search engines. Because they're big and they're big
on Net Neutrality.

------
pmorici
I don't get it, didn't they open source the player? In which case anyone could
write their own indexer.

------
steveplace
Google is just using a 0-based array indexing system.

